

HN User's company, AppMakr.com, profiled in two WSJ articles - danielodio
http://go.appmakr.com/wsj
Our company, PointAbout, had its www.AppMakr.com app making service profiled in two WSJ articles today.
======
asnyder
I find it so hard to believe that it's truly necessary to create native apps
to view rss feeds, blogs, etc. The iPhone has a decent browser. Why has it
become necessary to have a native app to access content that's available at
your website, usually in an equally accessible format?

The only difference seems that your app appears in the appstore, thus removing
the extra hurdle of the initial navigation to save the icon.

It would be nice if apple would allow you to submit your website to the
appstore with you agreeing of course that your app would not deviate from the
approved "app", without resubmission. This would ensure that you could use the
appstore to find your mobile website, or feeds without needing to create or
download another native application.

~~~
icey
It's not necessary at all; but this can reach a market that isn't familiar
with RSS (which is still a TON of people).

